# our new does :)



## okiemama (Feb 14, 2013)

I posted this in another thread befor I realized there was a 4-h forum









The one on the left is the same as the one on the bottom pic. The one on the right isn't ours


----------



## okiemama (Feb 14, 2013)

Well the pics didn't line up like they were supposed to lol


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Awww cute!!! They both have very nice hip structure btw


----------



## okiemama (Feb 14, 2013)

Dani-1995 said:


> Awww cute!!! They both have very nice hip structure btw


They do? Lol that's good I have no idea what I'm doing!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

The one with the most white on its face really does. She's very level. Plus they're adorable so that doesn't hurt anything haha


----------



## okiemama (Feb 14, 2013)

Dani-1995 said:


> The one with the most white on its face really does. She's very level. Plus they're adorable so that doesn't hurt anything haha


Oh good hopefully she will do well for my daughter we are new at picking babies at this point I just pick the ones that look good to me which has 0 science behind it lol


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Nice. I like them.


----------

